# What model of camper van could handle rural Russia!



## Lucy_i_am (May 27, 2010)

Hello!

Im currently in the process of purchasing a camper van for a very BIG trip.

I want to drive from the uk, up through Europe, then through Russia (which people have told me has very rough roads and is near impossible), down through Mongolia (even tougher!), into China and then stop in India.

Then go back again. Through a shorter route probably!  

People i've talked to have advised me to get a VW but since there may be four of us going for a long time I think it might be a bit too small! And i would like a toilet in it too.

...So i was thinking about getting a ford coach built style thing. As their parts are easy to replace. And it's a world wide known car manufacturer.

Could it handle the Russian roads?

BUT WHAT DO YOU THINK?!

I would appreciate any suggestions as i'm more than a bit stuck!


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

If doing this alone you need 4x4. It's called the Silk Route. Have a google. You'll want at least an Iveco Daily 4x4 or a Unimog!


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Russian Camper*

Hi,

I'm sure this would handle it and not too expensive.

Russian Camper?

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## lydgate (May 17, 2005)

If you have not already done so a look at this site will be usefull

http://www.xor.org.uk/silkroute/


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Russian Camper*



exmusso said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sure this would handle it and not too expensive.
> 
> ...


That, or similar, is the only way.
(Yes - I keep looking at them  )


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Buy an ex Dutch Army Daf 6x6, stick a 20ft ex civil engineering hospitality/living cabin on the back,and off you go.If Russia is not what you thought it was going to be,sell the lot,come back first class air line and pocket the profit,job done.
Jented


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Russia*

Mercedes Unimog.

You can buy a dual hand drive one too!

TM


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*The Silk Route*

 Land Rover Defender 130 Twin Cab with a demountable.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Panzer tank but it would not get futher than Moscow.

Andy


----------



## Lucy_i_am (May 27, 2010)

Thanks. The Russian truck looks brilliant but budget is about £4000. I am a student after all!

I may amend my route slightly so I don't have to go through much of Russia and drive mainly through Kazaksthan. Then down into China. This may make things slightly easier

I was thinking of getting either a Ford of VW based camper as their such worldwide known brands that the parts are easily replaceable. I think a young enough one could make it. Couldn't it?


----------



## BIGMILLIE (Jan 30, 2007)

Whatever vehicle you chose get one with a basic engine that is easy to work on if diesel one with a mechnical injector pump not of the modern multi sensor electronic jobs

good luck 8)


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

There is a lot more to that sort of trip than just winging it!
You can't, I beleive, just drive into China - you need to have it all arranged with a government escort etc....* Don't under estmate the budget either....

Good luck though! 


* so I believe


----------

